# Lt100 won't move in neutral



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, new to the forum.
My brother-in-law gave me his LT1000.
I'm not mechnically inclined, but will try and research issues and do the work myself.
Anyway, I recently cracked a mandrel and was able to replace it.

In doing so, the spring that holds the arm that stops the pulley was missing. It was working without it, so I left that alone.

After I got everything back together, it all seemed to be working.
However, when I disengage the blades, they still spin(was working correctly before replacing the mandrel).

I'm assuming that I messed it up when I put the deck back together, but I don't know what.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dad004 said:


> Hey everyone, new to the forum.
> My brother-in-law gave me his LT1000.
> I'm not mechnically inclined, but will try and research issues and do the work myself.
> Anyway, I recently cracked a mandrel and was able to replace it.
> ...




They need both springs to stop..


----------

